# So You Think You Can Dance starts in May



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

... causing a three-way conflict for me on Thursday nights.

Bye bye, Grey's Anatomy!

(And fellow dance fans, see you over in TV Show Talk next week!)

Jan


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I solved the conflict by deleting the May 22 ep. of Grey's, and setting it to record the rerun that airs on the 23rd. Problem solved, since that's the season finale.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I made sure the priority on Grey's was lower, and ditto.

Jan


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I only record NBC stuff on Thursdays so no conflict for me.

Hey this year I won't be such a newbie when talking about this stuff!!!


----------



## tammyinmi (Jun 4, 2005)

Is anyone else having problems with setting up a season pass for "So You Think You Can Dance"? I had set up the season pass to record "First-run only" over a week ago but finally had to change my recording options for "All (with duplicates)" for it to pick up the show to record at all???


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What kind of TiVo do you have, and what does the Guide Data say?

If part of the data is missing, it may not pick up the episode. 

I already had a SP from previous seasons and it picked up the first episode with no problems. I have a S1 SA. 

My local Fox station also moves SYTYCD to a 'sister station' during the baseball station, so I have a SP for that other station as well.

You could try making a Title Wishlist and see if that will pick up the episodes where the SP does not. Or sometimes just moving the SP a few spots in the SP manager will trigger the episodes to be picked up.

Jan


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm soooooo ready for another season.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

We Got A Hot One Tonight! Wahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## tammyinmi (Jun 4, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> What kind of TiVo do you have, and what does the Guide Data say?
> 
> If part of the data is missing, it may not pick up the episode.
> 
> ...


I have a TIVOHD and I could see the show listed in my guide, and when I selected to create a season pass, I seleced "First-run only". After several days, I noticed that the show was not in my "To Do List". It was at the bottom of the list saying that there was no upcoming shows. After changing the settings to "All with duplicates" in my season pass I was finally able to see the show in my "To Do List". If I try and go back and select first run only, then the show is de-selected. Just trying to figure out what was causing this to happen.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What does your detail screen show? Is there an episode number? Can you see an OAD?

Jan


----------



## tammyinmi (Jun 4, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> What does your detail screen show? Is there an episode number? Can you see an OAD?
> 
> Jan


Well, I played with the setting a bit more and looked at the details of each episode.

5/22 show says episode 401 OAD 5/22/08
5/26 show says episode 401 OAD 5/22/08
5/28 show says episode 403 OAD 5/28/08

If I go back and choose first run only settings, then I only get the 5/28 show set to record. I could see why it would not choose the actual 5/26 show since it thinks its a repeat, but it will not even choose the 5/22 show on 5/22 when the settings are First run only. I must choose All with duplicates to get the first show to record.

I guess I will just keep an eye on it and see if the details change when it gets closer to the air date. Thanks for you help.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What does your Recording History say?

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

P.S. This evening I discovered that MTV is showing Season three -- there's a big block of episodes tomorrow. The annoying thing is, the episodes do not line up with the timeslots, so if you are trying to replace icky recordings (like yours truly) you can't just select the episodes you need from the Guide Data. But anyway, if you want to re-watch to get yourself warmed up for the new season, there they are.

(I stumbled on this too late to see Jamie and Hok in the hummingbird-flower routine again, but did catch Wade's 'Angel and Devil' routine with Neil and Lauren.)

P.S. during the show tonight they had a teaser for the next season of "(Randy Jackson presents) America's Best Dance Crew", coming in June -- Thursdays at 10 PM on MTV. Season 1 was a ton of fun. Check it out.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

tammyinmi said:


> 5/22 show says episode 401 OAD 5/22/08
> 5/26 show says episode 401 OAD 5/22/08
> 5/28 show says episode 403 OAD 5/28/08


Tonight's show (5/26), according to the ads, is a repeat of episode 401.

Wednesday's show is Salt Lake City (403) and Thursday is more new auditions (405). Each 2-hour episode covers two audition days.

My guess is that they originally planned to show each day of the auditions as a single episode, or plan to do so in future (when the season is re-run, as last season was on MTV recently), thus the odd-numbered episode numbers.

So until the show starts, and settles into the regular timeslot (as much as there is such a thing on TV these days), watch out for audition days colliding with other shows on the To Do List.

For those of you who missed the LA Auditions when they aired last week, try to catch the show tonight -- you don't want to miss the final dancer on the second day.

Jan


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Season premier exactly one month from today, at 7 pm Central.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yup....ready and waiting. And anyone that is a DwtS fan that hasn't watched SYTYCD, you should give it a try. Lacey and Chelsey are SYTYCD vets.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

jlb said:


> Yup....ready and waiting. And anyone that is a DwtS fan that hasn't watched SYTYCD, you should give it a try. Lacey and Chelsey are SYTYCD vets.


And Dmitry, who was Holly Madison's partner.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I looove SYTYCD. It is really the best of the dance shows. Although...I must say that I still have a soft spot in my heart for that one a year or so ago that was picking the leads for a revival of Grease. It was just so bizarre. I think it was called You're the One that We Want. Sort of American Idol meets SYTYCD.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I looove SYTYCD. It is really the best of the dance shows. Although...I must say that I still have a soft spot in my heart for that one a year or so ago that was picking the leads for a revival of Grease. It was just so bizarre. I think it was called You're the One that We Want. Sort of American Idol meets SYTYCD.


We watched that voraciously with our daughter (now 11). We were so hooked into it that we got tickets to see Grease in NY with Max and Laura. Then we went home a little disappointed as they just were not up to the level of the other players.......


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Tracy said:


> I looove SYTYCD. It is really the best of the dance shows. Although...I must say that I still have a soft spot in my heart for that one a year or so ago that was picking the leads for a revival of Grease. It was just so bizarre. I think it was called You're the One that We Want. Sort of American Idol meets SYTYCD.


On BBC America, there's a similar show called _Any Dream Will Do_, where they are trying to find a lead for a new West End (London) production of _Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat_. (Well, "trying to find" isn't quite right, as the show is about a year old, and I'm pretty sure that the winner has completed his run as Joseph.) Note that, unlike the _Grease_ version, only men compete, probably because only women competed in the first version of the show (_How Do You Solve A Problem Like Maria?_, which cast a Maria for a _The Sound of Music_ revival.)


jlb said:


> We watched that voraciously with our daughter (now 11). We were so hooked into it that we got tickets to see Grease in NY with Max and Laura. Then we went home a little disappointed as they just were not up to the level of the other players.......


The Broadway run closed in January, I think, although I know Taylor Hicks is now part of the national tour.

-- Don


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

As much as liked Taylor's pre-Idol blues CDs, I shuddered when I saw your post. Thank god, for those going to see it, he is only being cast as the Teen Angel and not a bigger role.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jlb said:


> Yup....ready and waiting. And anyone that is a DwtS fan that hasn't watched SYTYCD, you should give it a try. Lacey and Chelsey are SYTYCD vets.


DwtS has a competition running between six pro dancers to be the new pro next season. One of the dancers is Snow Urbin from Season one of SYTYCD.

Chelsie's been doing lots of nice choreography this season.

SYTYCD Alums Ryan Conferido (S1), Hok Konishi (S3), Dominic "D-Trix" Sandoval (S3), and pals Victor Kim, Steve Terada (who have appeared on SYTYCD during the audition rounds, and in an appearance by SickStep crew) and some of their buds did some fine work on _America's Best Dance Crew_ this year. So if you're a fan of SYTYCD, you might want to keep an eye out for ABDC also (look under 'Randy Jackson Presents ABDC' in Search By Title). Shane Sparks is one of the judges on ABDC, which is why he hasn't been on SYTYCD as much in the later seasons.

Jan


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I really enjoyed this show last year. I'm hoping this years is as good or better.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

3 or 4 years ago, I started watching SYTYCD every week because a few of the dances were extremely sensual (by which I mean sexy). 2 years ago I started to notice there was far less sexual content in the dances, and I gave up on the show.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Yay! My Guide Data now shows the start of the season on 5/21.

Plus, I have more tuners this year, so no more conflicts. :up:

Jan


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> Yay! My Guide Data now shows the start of the season on 5/22.
> 
> Plus, I have more tuners this year, so no more conflicts. :up:
> 
> Jan


Excellent I hope this years talent is as good as last. Plus I hope there will be some more yummy female eye candy.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Excellent I hope this years talent is as good as last. Plus I hope there will be some more yummy female eye candy.


Looking forward to seeing how they dress Cat up, and would love to see Mary Murphy with a sock in it!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Yay! My Guide Data now shows the start of the season on 5/21.
> 
> Plus, I have more tuners this year, so no more conflicts. :up:
> 
> Jan


SP setup and in the #1 spot

Looking forward to the show and the threads with you Jan and all the other SYTYCD watchers


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Wooo Hooooooooo!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Long season preview video at eonline

http://www.eonline.com/videos/v22342892001_So_You_Think_You_Can_Dance_Peek.html


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mwhip said:


> SP setup and in the #1 spot
> 
> Looking forward to the show and the threads with you Jan and all the other SYTYCD watchers


Right there with you Brother! Nothing says Summer like SYTYCD. Last year's SP picked it up just fine and we are ready and waiting...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Interesting....in the decription for the premiere, they list Twitch (and some others I think). I wonder if he is being used as a "host" for some of the audition rounds or whatnot. Maybe he will be choreographing this year.......

Can't wait regardless. Premieres on my 14th anniversary.


----------



## KMan (Dec 24, 2001)

w00t! Today is here.

Never thought this would be my most anticipated show ... but it is. Hope this season is as good as last.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I was reminded of this last night while watching American Idol that we were one day away from teh SYTYCD premiere. I told myself that before I went to sleep, I'd doublecheck to make sure it's in my To Do List. I totally forgot to check.


But I just now used a feature I never used before. I logged on to tivo.com, and I see where it finds my TiVo through the internet and displays my To Do List. I see that it did already pick up the show.  My SP from a year ago, must still be working fine. It looks like there's another show recording at the same time, but I have a dual tuner, so it must be handling it okay.


----------



## cl8855 (Jan 2, 2009)

I love me some "SYTYCD" -- 
#1 show on my SP list...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

As much as I love this show I really don't like the audition rounds, you barely get to see any real talented people and I could care less about the ones who suck and make fools of themselves. When the Top 20 start that is when they show starts for me.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Right there with you Brother! Nothing says Summer like SYTYCD.


You might want to make different plans for 2010 - Fox is moving the show from summer to fall starting in Fall 2009 (they will be holding the Fall 2009 auditions at the same time that the Summer 2009 shows are being aired), and I am under the impression that it will always be in the fall (so it can be switched with American Idol each year) after this.



mwhip said:


> As much as I love this show I really don't like the audition rounds, you barely get to see any real talented people and I could care less about the ones who suck and make fools of themselves. When the Top 20 start that is when they show starts for me.


Nigel Lythgoe made a comment on Twitter that made it sound like there were some eligibility problems with this season's final 20. They need to get this resolved quickly; Vegas Week airs June 3-4.

-- Don


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> You might want to make different plans for 2010 - Fox is moving the show from summer to fall starting in Fall 2009 (they will be holding the Fall 2009 auditions at the same time that the Summer 2009 shows are being aired), and I am under the impression that it will always be in the fall (so it can be switched with American Idol each year) after this.
> 
> -- Don


Switched with American Idol? Not sure I understand...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

FYI, SYTYCD dancers from last year were on yesterday's Ellen. Joshua, Katee, Kherington, all our faves.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

jlb said:


> FYI, SYTYCD dancers from last year were on yesterday's Ellen. Joshua, Katee, Kherington, all our faves.


Nice! This year's group has to meet some high expectations.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

you know, I was very happy with Lacey making the move to DWTS last season and Chelsie this past season.

I would love to see what Kherington could do......Though I don't know if she has the same Latin chops that Chelsey does.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Switched with American Idol? Not sure I understand...


SYTYCD will be on Tuesdays and Wednesdays in the fall; when the season ends, AI will be on Tuesdays and Wednesdays (in SYTYCD's timeslots) in the spring.

-- Don


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> SYTYCD will be on Tuesdays and Wednesdays in the fall; when the season ends, AI will be on Tuesdays and Wednesdays (in SYTYCD's timeslots) in the spring.
> 
> -- Don


Ah. Understood. Thanks.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Yesterday, they announced a Michael Jacskon special ep to be aired this Monday, but for some reason (as of yesterday evening) my guide data didn't show this ep, so I haven't been able to put it on my To Do List.

Also, IIRC, it sounds like simply a rebroadcast of the top 13 ep, but I'm not 100&#37; of that. Is this ep going have any new footage that hasn't already been aired and recorded by our SYTYCD SP?


----------

